
US Army’s New Drone Swarm May Be Weapon of Mass Destruction - SEJeff
https://www.forbes.com/sites/davidhambling/2020/06/01/why-new-us-armys-tank-killing-drone-swarm-may-be-a-weapon-of-mass-destruction/
======
dredmorbius
Closely related:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=23423240](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=23423240)

